
Building Modular Redux Applications - flyingswift
https://medium.com/@abettadapur/making-redux-modular-d21fd069bb33
======
flyingswift
Hi, one of the authors here. We created this library to help developers on our
product ease into the Redux ecosystem. One of the main challenges we faced is
that our application has many entry points where we need to create a new Redux
store, so it was important for us to devise a way to easily import and re-use
common state, reducers, and sagas. Let us know if you have any questions!

